# Looking for remote billing or coding jobs



## ACollison (Jun 4, 2013)

I have over 15 years of experience with medical billing. Very proficient in Medicare, Commercial Insurance and Medicaid. 
Also looking for remote coding positions. I am a CPC thru the AAPC.


----------



## Rperry (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side). If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested. All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.

If you are interested please send an email to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, "REMOTE CODING EXPERIENCE - YOUR NAME"

I do not need your resume at this time. I will send you an .xls file to complete with your coding experience, and when I have something that fits your expertise I will contact you. 

Thanks, Jennifer 

Background on Aviacode:
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC's in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------



## crayons (Jun 5, 2013)

*looking for coding jobs at home or hospital*

hello I am a new member and I am in the process of taking my CPC TEST in 3 months will doors open up when you pass the CPC exam, I live in Cabot Arkansas and just got layed off I worked as a medical coder not certified for 8 months we changed over to every thing electronic i love it I coded for 5 physicians 1 OBGYN and I love it . if any body know of any one hiring that will give me a shot until I get certified I graduated with a 3.83 my emailadress is lawandacollins@yahoo.com, my # is 501-786-9421


----------

